# Where to get TNC??



## Kwezens (Jun 30, 2020)

New driver here. Everything has been approved except I need the TNC. I called the help line but got a message they are not offering phone support. The hub is closed. How do I get the TNC? I'm in Las Vegas, NV


----------

